# Homelink



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I am having some trouble programming the Homelink garage door opener buttons in my VW Atlas SEL Premium. I am following the instructions in the manual, but can't get paste the first step of having it recognize the signal from my garage remote. So two questions:

- The manual suggested appropriately equipped vehicles can program Homelink through the touchscreen. I don't have that option. Are others able to get it?
- Anyone else having Homelink trouble? Any tricks?

My previous vehicle had Homelink and was programmed to my opener.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

I have the same trim and couldn’t find anything in the infotainment menus, so I did it by holding down the HomeLink buttons, etc. The trick to get it to pick up the signal from my original remote was moving it around while holding down the button on it, farther away from the overhead console than one might expect.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I am still having trouble programming. The manual suggests I need to point the garage remote at the steering wheel. Is that where the receiving antenna for the Homelink is located? Is it possible it might not be connected?


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

I was also having this exact issue. The manual does suggest in front of the steering wheel but I had no luck. I got mine to program by bring the remote almost touching the gauge cluster and it took instantly. 

Give that spot a try


----------



## forest88 (Nov 4, 2017)

*The mannual is wrong.*

https://youtu.be/9iVuLq5VqRY
Just press and hold garage door remote and homelink simultaneously for several seconds will do the trick for SEL.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

OEM Dubber said:


> I was also having this exact issue. The manual does suggest in front of the steering wheel but I had no luck. I got mine to program by bring the remote almost touching the gauge cluster and it took instantly.
> 
> Give that spot a try


Thank you! I gave it another try and literally rubbed the remote over the gauge cluster (on top and in the screen) and the steering column. I even adjusted the steering column to get it in the crack between the steering wheel and the dash. One of those things worked.


----------



## SemperBj (Aug 5, 2017)

I also am having issues with the Homelink. It appears to be programmed, at least the sequence of lights in the process are displaying correctly. Problem is that it isn't opening the garage door. I've got no problems with our 2017 highlander or any of our other homelink comparable vehicles.

Hmm...


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

I finally got it to work. I basically held down the Homelink "1" button for like 30 seconds and it finally turned orange. When it turned orange I clicked the actual Liftmaster keychain garage door opener like 10x.. I clicked it all over the cockpit. Then I went to the Liftmaster wall control unit.. clicked the learn button twice so it turned red.. then ran back to the vehicle and clicked the Homelink 1 button and it worked after that!


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

SemperBj said:


> I also am having issues with the Homelink. It appears to be programmed, at least the sequence of lights in the process are displaying correctly. Problem is that it isn't opening the garage door. I've got no problems with our 2017 highlander or any of our other homelink comparable vehicles.
> 
> Hmm...


Have you tried pressing the learn or program button on your opener and then immediately pressing the Homelink button several times? The button might be programmed correctly, but the opener doesn?t know to accept it. 

Barring that, I would reset and start over. To reset, press and hold 1 and 3 for 20-30 seconds until light changes.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> Have you tried pressing the learn or program button on your opener and then immediately pressing the Homelink button several times? The button might be programmed correctly, but the opener doesn?t know to accept it.
> 
> Barring that, I would reset and start over. To reset, press and hold 1 and 3 for 20-30 seconds until light changes.


I was going to say- do the universal reset, push buttons 1&3 for 30 seconds.


----------



## SemperBj (Aug 5, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> Have you tried pressing the learn or program button on your opener and then immediately pressing the Homelink button several times? The button might be programmed correctly, but the opener doesn?t know to accept it.
> 
> Barring that, I would reset and start over. To reset, press and hold 1 and 3 for 20-30 seconds until light changes.


I've tried resetting and starting over a couple of times. I'll give the the former a shot.


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

For the life of me, I can't get this to work. Can someone tell me the correct color and sequence of the homelink lights? So I press the #1 HL button, it slow blinks orange. I let go, it still slow blinks for like 20 seconds. While this is happening, I am pressing my remote all over the cockpit- the HL light continues to slow blink orange until it just stops. I get no indication that anything has taken. I've tried then to go hit the learn button and press the HL button number one, but nothing happens. Thoughts?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jdk1 said:


> For the life of me, I can't get this to work. Can someone tell me the correct color and sequence of the homelink lights? So I press the #1 HL button, it slow blinks orange. I let go, it still slow blinks for like 20 seconds. While this is happening, I am pressing my remote all over the cockpit- the HL light continues to slow blink orange until it just stops. I get no indication that anything has taken. I've tried then to go hit the learn button and press the HL button number one, but nothing happens. Thoughts?


Start by pressing 1 and 3 together until the system resets. Then press the smart learn button on the garage door motor (usually under the plastic light cover) and within 30 seconds jump in the car and press and hold the homelink button you want to store simultaneously with the garage door opener remote. Should work.


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Will try that- on the reset, do i wait until the orange turns to green (like 10-15 secs), then let go? I've held on for about 30 secs, but then the single press of the #1 button yields a green color vs. the orange. Thanks


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jdk1 said:


> Will try that- on the reset, do i wait until the orange turns to green (like 10-15 secs), then let go? I've held on for about 30 secs, but then the single press of the #1 button yields a green color vs. the orange. Thanks


I haven't messed around with it color wise but homelink is universal. I've had it in 10+ cars and it's always been the same as I listed. I'd imagine if you're green you're good to go with setting it up. Orange must mean it is programmed hence why it goes back to green after reset. But like I said just follow my steps.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

I had trouble first getting the remote programming to work. User manual asks to place the remote close to steering wheel but it did not work there. Once I moved the remote close to the Homelink buttons it programmed at first try. I did not need to press the garage door opener learn button at all.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

matsavol said:


> I had trouble first getting the remote programming to work. User manual asks to place the remote close to steering wheel but it did not work there. Once I moved the remote close to the Homelink buttons it programmed at first try. I did not need to press the garage door opener learn button at all.


Corrado SLC. Can I see?!


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

This worked for me 100%... AWESOME! 

Thanks guys.



forest88 said:


> https://youtu.be/9iVuLq5VqRY
> Just press and hold garage door remote and homelink simultaneously for several seconds will do the trick for SEL.


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Man, I still cannot get this. So frustrating!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm going to guess this is the same problem with my TREG and roving code combinations on some openers. I had no issues with one garage with standard code,no dice with my other garage . Called my garage door service Co when I had an issue with the opener not related to the homelink and asked the tech if he could program the car. 5 min later it was set up. I have no idea how he did it. Call a garage door co if you get desperate. BTW the dealer was worthless.


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

There was another thread on here about the same. The instructions in the manual are completely wrong and seem to refer to a different system entirely to the one that is actually fitted. It works like most other homelink devices and there are plenty of youtube videos. The one below worked for me and my Atlas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtYuPoA-qPg


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Welp, I had a list of things to try tonight. I started by doing the same exact thing (hold the homelink button and the remote at the same time) again, and this time it worked. No idea why this time it worked- except for the fact the car just got a car wash. No other difference. Thanks for all of the ideas.....


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Saga continues! So, in my '14 pilot, the homelink works regardless of if the car is on or not. I can see the leds flashing all the time. When the atlas is not on, the homelink lights don't flash and the garage door wont open- it's only when the car is started...which, doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Found the answer in another car forum- If you press the 'push to start' button without your foot on the gas, it will activate the electrical system.....and then the homelink works.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jdk1 said:


> Found the answer in another car forum- If you press the 'push to start' button without your foot on the gas, it will activate the electrical system.....and then the homelink works.


So, how did you think you turned on the power? :screwy: This is very clear in the OM.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

jdk1 said:


> Saga continues! So, in my '14 pilot, the homelink works regardless of if the car is on or not. I can see the leds flashing all the time. When the atlas is not on, the homelink lights don't flash and the garage door wont open- it's only when the car is started...which, doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


I think it's much better if homelink only works with the ignition on.......The problem with homelink always on is that if you leave your car in the driveway someone can enter your car and press the homelink button and open your garage door.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I just got my 2019 SEL Premium. The user manual instructions are wrong....at least from my experience. Following those instructions got me nowhere.
The "reset" process of holding 1+3 is correct, but the programming part is not. 
What worked for me was pressing and holding both the Homelink (1) button and my handheld remote button at the same time. Light started blinking green right away and everything worked after that.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how to unprogram all three positions? I need to start over. Thank you

The "reset" process of holding 1+3? Is that with key in accessory position? Ok if I do this away from the garage obviously?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

when you press a button, on an atlas that has a properly programmed setup, what does the light on the button do?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> when you press a button, on an atlas that has a properly programmed setup, what does the light on the button do?


For a programmed button, it rapidly blinks green when the button is held down. 

An non-programmed button blinks orange slowly.


----------

